# Fish Oil Deal of the day



## Hillclimb (Jul 6, 2013)

For anyone crazy about fish oils like myself, the GNC Deal of the Day for Jul. 6th is Triple Strength Fish oils, 60 ct. $9.99, limit 10 per coupon.

http://content.gnc.com/coupons/COUPON_dod070613.pdf

You can either go instore with the coupon, or order online and the discount will automatically apply in cart.


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2013)

I have reflux and fish oil gives me fish burps, even the low fish flavour varieties. For anyone in the same boat, I can handle wild krill oil no worries at all, might be worth a look.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you, I just placed an order.


----------

